# Sign-up thread - Karen Sue 18 Aug Trip



## Talapia

Going after those tog again. Expect a mix
bag of other bottom dwellers as well. 
Boat can take 6 and I am giving the folks 
who went last time the right of first refussal. 
They have until 4 Aug to make a go-no go
decision. Then it is open to the public
based on the order folks posted on this 
thread. Boat leaves from IRI at 0700 hrs. 
Bait and tackle is supplied. Boat rods are 
basic bottom rigs. I have a few spare if 
anybody needs one. Post questions if you 
have any. If we have enough interest I will
arrange a second trip later on for the overflow
folks.

Right now we have 3

Talapia
Anthony
Bumsrim


----------



## Anthony

I'm in.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD

*Arghhh*

Dang dang dang. I can't believe it! I am gonna have to miss this trip. I start my job on August 14th and I dont think taking the first Friday off will work out. Man I am kicking myself because I controlled my own start date! Oh well. Catch em up!

For all those lurking who arent sure, hop on this. If you do a search for "Karen Sue" the pictures will tell you all you need to know about the charter.

Henry, Anthony and Brian have a great time out there and wait for the solid tug!


----------



## Talapia

LongIslandtoMD said:


> Dang dang dang. I can't believe it! I am gonna have to miss this trip. I start my job on August 14th and I dont think taking the first Friday off will work out. Man I am kicking myself because I controlled my own start date! Oh well. Catch em up!
> 
> For all those lurking who arent sure, hop on this. If you do a search for "Karen Sue" the pictures will tell you all you need to know about the charter.
> 
> Henry, Anthony and Brian have a great time out there and wait for the solid tug!


No sweat. Good luck on your job.


----------



## bumsrim

*I am IN*

I just can't wait ,


----------



## catman

Sounds like a good trip but I'll be packing that day and dropping the dog off at the kennel for a week at OC (8/19 - 8/26). I'll probably do the Morning Star the 22nd if one of my spots are available. If not no big deal. I need a break form fishing anyway.


----------



## Talapia

catman said:


> Sounds like a good trip but I'll be packing that day and dropping the dog off at the kennel for a week at OC (8/19 - 8/26). I'll probably do the Morning Star the 22nd if one of my spots are available. If not no big deal. I need a break form fishing anyway.


I would take a week over a day anyday.


----------



## keltik

*I'm there...*

Last time I had a blast...can't wait.


----------



## Talapia

Talapia said:


> Going after those tog again. Expect a mix
> bag of other bottom dwellers as well.
> Boat can take 6 and I am giving the folks
> who went last time the right of first refussal.
> They have until 4 Aug to make a go-no go
> decision. Then it is open to the public
> based on the order folks posted on this
> thread. Boat leaves from IRI at 0700 hrs.
> Bait and tackle is supplied. Boat rods are
> basic bottom rigs. I have a few spare if
> anybody needs one. Post questions if you
> have any. If we have enough interest I will
> arrange a second trip later on for the overflow
> folks.
> 
> Right now we have 5
> Talapia+1
> Anthony
> Bumsrim
> Keltik


----------



## Talapia

keltik said:


> Last time I had a blast...can't wait.


Glad you can make it!


----------



## SeaSalt

Hey guys, I had a blast last time. I wish I can make it but unfortunately August is a bad month for me. I hope you guys nail them. 

Thanks Talapia for putting this together.


----------



## CrawFish

I wish I live a little closer!!! have fun guys...


----------



## Fishbreath

Man, Talapia, sounds like a great trip and I'd love to go but can't make it during the week.  Go get 'em!!!


----------



## Talapia

Opened up to everyone. We are about
done. Just need 2 more to round it off.


----------



## Hat80

*Only one left now*

I'm in Henry, you have my number use it. .....Hat


----------



## Talapia

Glad you can join us! Hope the fishing
is good, but it will be just nice to hang
out with some friends also.


----------



## Anthony

According to Bill Sports Shop latest report, the Karen Sue is reporting limits of tog on their most recent trips. I just need to kill some fish. I am tired of C&R.


----------



## catman

Hope you guys have a great time and slay some tog. Hope to join everyone on the next trip. Anthony, let's get together while I'm in OC from 19th - 26th of this month. My cell is 410-218-5706. I'll treat you to lunch. Also applies to anyone else.


----------



## shaggy

Hmmmm, not a boating kind of guy per say, but interesting group assembled. What kind of costs we talking, and how much dramamine ya'll figure I would need?  May be interested.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## lipyanker

*down the same week*

catman will be in the area for the same week lets see if we can nail a few together i will call you.


----------



## shaggy

WTF, talked to Clyde, I am in, watch out!  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy

Oh yeah, no edit feature. Now, someone will have to learn me this chit  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Talapia

shaggy said:


> WTF, talked to Clyde, I am in, watch out!
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


Glad you could jump on! I finally get 
to meet you. Been talking to you
for 3 years(?) now... 

I always say take one dramamine the night
before you go to sleep and then one about
2 hrs before you head out. The Karen Sue
is a small boat so you if you have ANY 
doubts medicate. Sorry about not
posting the costs earlier...
$100 per person plus tip for the mate.
Capt supplies tackle and bait but I always
bring a few extra bottom fishing rods/reels 
and tackle for the surf guys...


----------



## Talapia

Dang edit....

Final Roster:

Talapia
Anthony
Bumsrim
Keltik
Hat80
Shaggy


----------



## shaggy

Talapia said:


> I always
> bring a few extra bottom fishing rods/reels
> and tackle for the surf guys...


Hey now, unfair, I resemble that comment  

Okay, need some more info, where at IRI does the baot depart, figure southside, and what time figure return to docks?

Also, anybody hang out after and do some fishing? Thinking may need some sand between my toes to regroup from theis experience, so wondering if to bring some surf gear.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## catman

Hey Shaggy, just bring a bucket of sand to stick your feet in and you won't even know you're on a boat.  Have a great time.


----------



## keltik

*Surf fishing*

Shaggy,
I'll join you afterwards for some surf fishing. Thanks to LarryB, I'll put my new casting skills to use...or atleast give it a try.


----------



## catman

lipyanker said:


> catman will be in the area for the same week lets see if we can nail a few together i will call you.


Sounds good. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Anthony

catman said:


> Hope you guys have a great time and slay some tog. Hope to join everyone on the next trip. Anthony, let's get together while I'm in OC from 19th - 26th of this month. My cell is 410-218-5706. I'll treat you to lunch. Also applies to anyone else.


Sounds good Nick, I've got your number programmed into my phone and will PM you my cell.


----------



## Anthony

Talapia said:


> Dang edit....
> 
> Final Roster:
> 
> Talapia
> Anthony
> Bumsrim
> Keltik
> Hat80
> Shaggy


Looks like some good people on this trip. Should be an interesting pool. The favorite has got to be shaggy. Newbie always catches the biggest.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Wow......*

Shaggy on a boat? I'd give a months pay to see that one. Hell I would even leave my LEVEL winds home. One day I'll get there. Enjoys guys and hook em up. May the Fish Gods smile upon you greatly.


----------



## shaggy

What can I say, have fished with Ant and Hat, good company, the other three, wel friends I have yet to meet and fish with, plus if Ant and Clyde can put up with them, chit good enough for me. Here's to me not being the chum supply  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Talapia

shaggy said:


> Hey now, unfair, I resemble that comment
> 
> Okay, need some more info, where at IRI does the baot depart, figure southside, and what time figure return to docks?
> 
> Also, anybody hang out after and do some fishing? Thinking may need some sand between my toes to regroup from theis experience, so wondering if to bring some surf gear.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel



Boat will depart at 0600. (just confirmed 
with Capt) He is still docked over in the
same corner near the "Hook Em and Cook Em"
baits shop/seafood store. With a 6am 
departure we will be back in around 2pm.


----------



## Talapia

Anybody planning on going up on Thursday 
night? 

If so would you want to share a room?

Let me know thanks!


----------



## Hat80

*Ring Ring Ring*

Henry, give me a call about the room.....


----------



## Anthony

Has anyone checked the marine forecast? May be a little choppy.


----------



## Talapia

FRI
NE WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 5 FT. 

SAT
NE WINDS 5 TO 10 KT...BECOMING SE IN THE EVENING...THEN BECOMING
S AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 5 FT...SUBSIDING TO 2 FT. 

average wind + large swell from previous
day = large gentle swells that feel like
1 - 3' seas. Looks good unless the wind
forecast picks up to at least 20 KT

Won't know anything till Thursday night/
Friday morning anyways... 

Actually a lot better than our usual
3 day-out forecast...


----------



## Talapia

Looking good...

THU
NE WINDS 15 KT. SEAS 4 TO 5 FT.

THU NIGHT
E WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 4 FT. 

FRI
E WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 4 FT. 

FRI NIGHT
E WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. SEAS 3 TO 4 FT. 

SAT
NE WINDS 5 TO 10 KT...BECOMING S AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 3 TO
4 FT...SUBSIDING TO 2 FT AFTER MIDNIGHT. 

Hat, I will call you this morning. Got tied up
last night.


----------



## Talapia

One spot just opened up for this trip.
If anybody is interested please shoot me 
a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Talapia

Weather keeps getting better and better...

THU
E WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 4 FT. 

THU NIGHT
E WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 3 TO 4 FT. 

*FRI
E WINDS 10 KT. SEAS 3 TO 4 FT. *
FRI NIGHT
SE WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. SEAS 3 TO 4 FT.

Still have room for one more.


----------



## Talapia

Keltic, your inbox is full.


----------



## keltik

*Carpool*

Any of you guys interested in carpooling? I live in Fairfax but I can also meet up in MD.


----------



## Talapia

keltik said:


> Any of you guys interested in carpooling? I live in Fairfax but I can also meet up in MD.


Shoot Bumsrim a pm, I think he lives
in Fairfax also.


----------



## shaggy

First off want to thank Talapia (thanks Henry) for the trip, was a good day out on the water, and yes I survived pretty good. No tog for me personally, but figure thanks to Brian (man is a tog catching machine, not to mention multiple doubles on the sea bass, was impressed to say the least), got some to try (never caught a tog yet, but at least finally tried, and if I do say, pertty good). Me once I got the hook set down a bit, well stopped feeding the sea bass and caught enough to enjoy.

Water was choppy I guess to say the least, overcast so not too hot. Nice finally meeting Henry, meeting Brian and Bruno and seeing Ant again. Missed Hat, but since I was skunked tog wise this trip, well, need to attempt this adventure again  , did I actually just say that? 

All in all, thanks to the real fishermen on the trip, got to bring home enough fish to keep me happy and eating until AI heats up.

Thanks to all!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Talapia

Nice to finally meet yo Shaggy. Day started
out a little choppy but layed down on
the way home... 

Day seemed a little show but when we
went to divide up the fish there were
more than I thought...

Nice to see everyone again. Now I 
just hope that the skins put up a 
better showing tonight against
Jets! Oh yeah, got to go and fillet 
some tog and seabass now.


----------



## Hat80

*And I hope*



Talapia said:


> Now I
> just hope that the skins put up a
> better showing tonight against
> Jets!


the skins get the sh*t kicked out of them, go Jets!  Glad you guys got into some fish, sorry I missed um! ....Hat


----------



## shaggy

Damn, ya had to bring the Deadskins into it didn't Ya ? :--| But as we know, there is one of you out there who has already put the curse on the skins  

Me, did some cleaning/filleting last night, but weariness fell upon me (okay, and even though on dry land felt like I must a been punch drunk, need my sand legs back), so finishing cleaning the rest up today.

Had some tog grilled last night, basic, onions, lemon, pepper and tomato (maybe more steamed as I wrapped in tin foil to cook), and all I can say is thanks to whomever caught the tog I ate.  , delicious!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## LongIslandtoMD

*Envy*

Congrats on a good trip. Maybe the catch numbers weren't what you would have dreamed of, but hey you all made it back safe. Can't ask for more.


Skins? Come on now. J-E-T-S, JETS JETS JETS.


Really though, the jets wont put together half of a season, but Big Blue will!


----------



## shaggy

LongIslandtoMD said:


> J-E-T-S, JETS JETS JETS.


As with the good Jets fan that attends the Ravens game, and a great guy, well, this neck, it's "J E T S" *suck suck suck*, but it's all fun, think he almost wants, expects and needs the response. Figure he is a closet Baltimore fan anyways.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy

LongIslandtoMD said:


> Skins? Come on now. J-E-T-S, JETS JETS JETS.



Okay I'll say it JETS JETS JETS.

And at least for me and what others gave me to take home the catching was good, but then a first experience.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Huntsman

*Sounds like a good trip*

Hen... was definitely considering tagg'n along for some of dem Tog... Percentage got lower and lower as the day rolled up considering it was the Mrs' b-day. LOL.. Anyways we had a good day and the weekend was a bust due to the SUV going kaput the previous weekend therefore only one mode of transpo. LOoking promising though so my hopes are high to be in something by Mid-week.... 

Againg thanks for the report.


----------

